# ADGA Sanctioned Dairy Goat Show June 9th Huron South Dakota



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

facebook page: 
http://www.facebook.com/sdgoatshow

website: 
http://www.sdgoatshow.com/


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: ADGA Sanctioned Dairy Goat Show June 9th Huron South Dak*

We need Nigerian juniors, Nubians, Oberhaslis Saanens , Toggs and Alpines


----------

